# Best Waders



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm looking at having my wife buy me a new pair of waders for Christmas and was wondering what you guys would recommend? I want the light-weight material (non-neoprene) and I think I want a bootfit model as they may be more comfortable and less likely to leak than what I have now(Hodgmans light weight model)-What do you think?


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I would not recommend bootfoot waders, hodgmans just are not very good waders so they leak quickly. I have had a pair of simms and really like them, they have lasted for 4 years now and still working good. I think you will get more comfort from separate pair of wading boots too, I have simms rivershed and like them, Chota has a new pair of boots that look pretty sweet though and have heard good things about Chota gear.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have had the Simms Freestones for two seasons now. They have been GREAT!! Last trip out I got my first leak after probably 80 trips of heavy use. I paid 10 bucks to ship them to Simms and they said that since it was on the neoprene bootie they would replace it for free. I upgraded to the G3 convertibles. Should be here on Monday. Seriously dude, Simms are the real deal and they stand behind their products. You could buy some more hodgemans but you will be buying 3-4 pairs of those by the time the simms wear out. FishTech has the Freestones for 199.99. I have the Chota boots and they have been great for the money!!
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 0123456789
These look ok too for the price.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... 637830986a


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree with Nor-tah 100% on this. I have worn the hell out of about every wader out there and Simms is the only company that puts out an exceptionally durable wader. I also have the G3 convertibles and what an ingenious design! I wore Patagonia (SST+, Wadermaster, Wadermaster II's) waders for years because I like the convertible design, but they always blew apart in the seams. I averaged about 4 pairs of them a year. Before I got my G3 convertibles, I had a pair of the Simms G4 pros and they were bomber as well. 176 days before my first pinhole leak.

As far as bootfoot vs. stocking foot, i much prefer stockingfoot but I will give you some pros and cons to each design...

Stockingfoot - 
-Better fitting boots make for a much more comfortable day on the river
-better ankle support
-Boots usually fall apart before waders do so you don't have to buy a new pair of waders
-many more choices in sole options such as aquastalth, sticky rubber, studded rubber, or studded felt (bootfoot waders usually only come with a lug or felt soles. Felt soles are rarely stiched on which becomes a durability issue)

Bootfoot - 
-ease of use
-warmer feet (because bootfoot waders fit looser in the feet and ankles, you get better circulation as well as room for more layers and thicker socks. This is why bootfoot waders are now primarily used by winter steelheaders who spend hours upon hours wading deep in cold water.)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I bought G3's and have had them for about 4 years still going strong! Sims waders are good pricey but good


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Simms G4Zs for me:

See my full report at:
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=8787&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=zipper

The zipper has held up fine; no leaks. I wish it was 2 inches lower. :lol:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I was kind of a "doubtintg Thomas" to the expense of Simms Gore Tex. vs cost of cheap Hodgeman Neoprenses but I took the plunge. My Hodgemans Neoprene were the wader of choice. Problem was they would only last me a couple of years until I just couldn't keep up with the repairs necessary to keep em serviceable. So I spent about $199 about 5-6 years ago and took the leap. I'm not going to say that they are perfect. I've had to repair pin hole leaks and seam leaks over the last few years but now that that is done they just keep going on , and on, and have for the $ surpassed paying the $ for replacement neoprens. What I bought? That's the question. I can remember was, they were Light wt. breathables and were the less expensive model. You may have to spend some time repairing pin hole leaks and seam leaks but there are web sites how to repair and are a lot more effective than repair of neoprenes. That's my 2 cents.  Next Buy will be Simms Gore Tex. G-3 or something equivalent.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hang on to them neoprene waders Leaky. I prefer my old camo neoprenes over the breathables in the dead of the winter.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

As a matter of fact, I still have the neoprenes. So far 5-6 years, I just wear more stuff under the breathables.


----------



## OPED (Jan 24, 2009)

I had the same situation a few years back. I was going through a pair of breathables (hodgmans usually) every couple of years. Finally saved up and bought the Simms Guidewear. My wife was not too happy about the cost of them, but this is year three with them and I love them.

I remember using breathable waders for the first time and wondered why I waited so long to change from the neoprenes. I had that same enlightenmen when I used my Simms for the first time.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

Lite weight hodgmans are hard to beat for summer fishing. I like to have a lightweight pair, and then bust out the simms g3's or even a pair of freestones. Simms are pretty durable


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't use waders in the summer. Wet wading is much more comfortable.

As far as waders go though, I concur about the Simms. I have had the freestones going on 3 years of heavy use and they have had only one tiny leak I had to patch. (simms will repair the first leak for free if you wan to go through the hassle.) My wife had the same waders and they wore out pretty quick for her though. Waders really are the luck of the draw. Simms are just a highe quality wader than hodgemans, so peace of mind is worth the extra dough.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

i cant sugest a certain brand but i cant say DONT get hodgeman...they are pieces of poo and will probably get replaced this summer.


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

I got a pair of redingtons about two years ago, and they are the best waders ive had so far, but i haven't owned a pair of simms, so i cant compare. They were a lil cheaper than the simms and thats why i went with them but i haven't felt bad for going that way at all.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

How much do you fish? What is your budget? If you only anticipate using these 5-10 times per year, and you don't want to spend $300-400, Hodgemans may work for you. I wouldn't touch Hodgeman breathable waders with a 10-foot pole. But they work for some people. 

You also have William Joseph and Cabelas brand you can look at. I've never used the Cabelas Guide Tech but fish with a couple guys that have them and they like them. They feel like they are durable and a decent wader for around $200. I have Simms Classic Guides. I've had them for about 6 or 7 years and I'm still happy with them. The last couple years my fishing hasn't been nearly as much as year's passed because of school, but they were put to the test for 4 solid years with casual use thereafter, and they're still going strong.


----------

